# WinCC Flex 2008 nach SP2 kein S7Ethernet mehr ??



## daewoo42 (25 Mai 2010)

Nach der Installation von SP2 steht mir die Transfermöglichkeit "S7Ethernet" nicht mehr zur Verfügung.
Ist bei 30 Panels sehr ärgerlich.

Verwendet wird OP 177B mono DP.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen, bzw. Abhilfe??


----------



## Klärmolch (25 Mai 2010)

Hi,
Step7 aktuell?
bei mir half das aufspielen des HF4
auf Stand 5.4 SP5 HF4
Dann war es wieder da.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Mai 2010)

Oder mal überprüfen ob die PG-Zuordnung in NetPro noch korrekt aktiviert ist. "S7Ethernet" verwendet man doch nur wenn man Routing nutzen möchte, und da muss WinCCflex wissen über welche Station es routen soll.


----------



## daewoo42 (25 Mai 2010)

@Klärmolch
aktuell ist bei mir 5.4 SP5 
wo finde ich denn das HF für SP5 ??
Auf der Siemensseite kann ich nichts finden

@Thomas_v2.1

PG-Zuordnung in NetPro ?
Was genau meinst du damit.

Bisher war kein PG Zugeordnet und hat immer von 2 verschiedenen Rechner über Ethernet funktioniert. Ich kann also auch kein PG fest zuordnen da verschiedene Rechner zum updaten der Panels genutzt werden.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Mai 2010)

daewoo42 schrieb:


> @Thomas_v2.1
> 
> PG-Zuordnung in NetPro ?
> Was genau meinst du damit.
> ...



Also bei mir läuft das folgendermaßen:
Wenn mein Panel und mein PG im gleichen Netzwerk (Ethernet) angeschlossen sind, übertrage ich aus WinCCflexible über den Modus "Ethernet".

Wenn mein Panel über MPI oder Profibus an die SPS gekoppelt ist, mein PG aber über Ethernet mit der SPS verbunden ist, trage ich mein PG in NetPro ein und stelle dort die korrekte Schnittstelle ein.
Wenn ich dann in WinCCflexible mein Projekt übertragen möchte, habe ich den Modus "S7Ethernet" zur Auswahl, und es ist dann auch gleich die korrekte Routing-Strecke eingetragen (z.B. "IP: 192.168.1.130 -> MPI: 10", 192.168.1.130 ist dabei die IP meiner SPS, und die MPI-Adresse 10 die Teilnehmeradresse des Panels).

Wenn dein PG und dein Panel im gleichen Netzwerk sind, kannst du auch über den Modus "Ethernet" übertragen. Oder ist die Option in der Auswahlliste ebenfalls nicht mehr vorhanden?


----------



## MSB (26 Mai 2010)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn dein PG und dein Panel im gleichen Netzwerk sind, kannst du auch über den Modus "Ethernet" übertragen. Oder ist die Option in der Auswahlliste ebenfalls nicht mehr vorhanden?



Also diese Frage kann ich beantworten!

Diese Option gibt es in dem Fall nicht, ganz einfach weil das vom TE verwendete Panel keine Ethernet-Schnittstelle hat.

Nur Informativ, ich hab auch SP2, Edith sagt: Step7 5.4 SP5 HF4, und bei dem Panel auch keine Übertragungsmöglichkeit "S7Ethernet",
also ist es entweder ein Bug oder ein Feature ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## daewoo42 (26 Mai 2010)

Richtig, das Tp177B hat keine Ethernetschnittstelle.
Werde also meinen PC wieder auf SP1 downgraden, denn mein Notebook mit SP1 bietet mir die Transferoption "S7 Ethernet" weiterhin an und führt dies auch aus.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Mai 2010)

daewoo42 schrieb:


> Richtig, das Tp177B hat keine Ethernetschnittstelle.
> Werde also meinen PC wieder auf SP1 downgraden, denn mein Notebook mit SP1 bietet mir die Transferoption "S7 Ethernet" weiterhin an und führt dies auch aus.


 
Wie den wenn dein panel gar kein  Ethernet hat oder hast du das vlt.
über Routing gemacht und es passt eine einstellung in Net Pro nicht,
schau doch mal nach.


----------



## Klärmolch (26 Mai 2010)

S7 V5.4 SP5 HF4 hier: http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=41173255&caller=view


----------



## Dr.Best (2 Juni 2010)

S7 Ethernet Routing hat nur zuverlässig bei Panels mit CE 5.0 funktioniert und das steht auch so im WCF Handbuch... mp277 377 tp177b 4" unsw ....

Bei mir funktionierte es mal, mal wiederum nicht ... Siemens meinte no freigabe no tests ... 

Das dass bei Geräten zb tp177b 6" funktioniert hat unter dem Sp1 und jetzt im Sp2 nicht mehr, liegt wohl daran das siemens die Forderung des Handbuches nun erfüllt ... 

achja, schaut mal bitte hier her ... die Anleitung ist wie im Handbuch ähnlich gut beschrieben >> und da steht nichts von Tp177B6" wenn ich dein gerät richtig deute ...


----------



## Chefmech (25 Juni 2010)

Hab das selbe Problem mit einem TP177B-6, hat mit SP1 noch funktioniert und mit SP2 nicht mehr... 
HotFix4 hat mir auch nicht weitergeholfen, schade.

Aber trotdem Danke für eure Inputs...


----------



## MischaF (23 Juli 2010)

Habe auch das Problem seit Installation SP 2 mit Mobile Panel 177 DP. Die Einspielung des Hotfix 4 hat ebenfalls nicht funktioniert.
Trotzdem ist es gut zu wissen, dass man nicht alleine mit dem Problem da steht.


----------



## Jorge (24 November 2010)

Bei mir gehts auch nicht mehr mit TP177B-6.

Ich hab Step7v5.5 und WinCCflex 2008SP2 drauf.

Schade, haben fast nur TP177B Panel im Einsatz!


Grüsse Jorge


----------

